# Sprinklers in elevator machine rooms



## Dave Buckley (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking for requirements if an electric elevator machine room requires sprinkler coverage. If coverage is not required does the elevator have to shunt trip.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2015)

What building code

And Napa 13 edition are you under ??


----------



## mark handler (Jun 16, 2015)

Dave you might want to read this...

http://www.nfpa.org/newsandpublications/nfpa-journal/2011/november-december-2011/the-experts/heads-up


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-fire-codes/13912-elevator-mechanical-room-sprinkler-omission-question.html


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/13384-elevator-shaft-sprinklering.html


----------



## mark handler (Jun 16, 2015)

There has been a long-standing controversy between fire protection and elevator operation regarding the installation of automatic sprinklers in elevator hoistways and machine rooms.

National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems requires that sprinklers be provided throughout the premises. However, certain provisions permit sprinklers to be omitted from certain spaces where specific conditions are satisfied. On the other  hand, codes that cover elevator design, such as the American Society of Mechanical Engineers’ A17.1, Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators, do not permit water discharge in elevator shafts until electrical power to the elevator cab has been shut down. This conflict has led to some

complex and expensive solutions, such as the installation of preaction sprinkler systems or elevator shunt trip devices.

NFPA 13 allows sprinklers to be omitted from elevator machine

rooms, elevator machinery spaces, control spaces, or hoistways of traction elevators installed in accordance with NFPA 101, Life Safety Code® or the locally adopted building code where all of the following conditions are met:

•	 The elevator machine room, machinery space, control room, control space, or hoistway of the traction elevator

is dedicated to elevator equipment only.

•	 The elevator machine room, machinery space, control room, control space, or hoistway of the traction elevator

is protected by smoke detectors, or other automatic fire detection, installed in accordance with NFPA 72,

National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code.

•	 The elevator machinery space, control room, control space, or hoistway of the traction elevator is separated

from the remainder of the building by walls and floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assemblies having a fire resistance rating no less than that specified by the applicable building code.

•	 No materials unrelated to elevator equipment are permitted to be stored in elevator machine rooms, machinery

spaces, control rooms, control spaces, or hoistways of traction elevators.

•	 The elevator machinery is not of the hydraulic type.1

Sidewall spray sprinklers should be installed at the bottom of each elevator hoistway no more than 2 feet (0.61 meters) above the floor of the pit to protect from fires in combustibles that may accumulate there. The sprinkler required at the bottom of the elevator hoistway is not required for enclosed, noncombustible elevator shafts that do not contain combustible hydraulic fluids.

https://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2014_17.pdf


----------



## Dave Buckley (Jun 16, 2015)

New York a little behind using ICC 2007 NFPA 2010


----------



## Dave Buckley (Jun 16, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> What building codeAnd Napa 13 edition are you under ??


New York a little behind using NFPA 2010 and ICC 2007


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2015)

Dave Buckley said:
			
		

> Looking for requirements if an electric elevator machine room requires sprinkler coverage. If coverage is not required does the elevator have to shunt trip.


Should have asked also if you are referring to brand new or existing


----------

